# iOS 4.3: Apple bessert beim Datenschutz nach



## Newsfeed (11 März 2011)

Nach einem Update auf die aktuelle Version 4.3 ihres Betriebssysstems iOS versenden iPhone und Co. in der IPv6-Adresse keine eindeutige Geräte-ID mehr - die "Privacy Extensions" sind nun aktiv.

Weiterlesen...


----------

